# Ciclismo rompe record de ventas en 2009



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Con ventas totales globales por más de US$46 billones, el ciclismo es hoy día, el más importante mercado de productos deportivos en el mundo. Alrededor de 137 millones de bicicletas (incluyendo las híbridas y las eléctricas, cada día más populares en Europa) se vendieron en el 2009, representando el 15% de las ventas de todos los artículos deportivos en el planeta.

Cycling Is Now Number One Global Sports Market - BikeRadar


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Y si sigue subiendo la gasolina .. el negocio va a seguir mejorando .. jaja


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Viento en popa....*



Serengetijack said:


> Con ventas totales globales por más de US$46 billones, el ciclismo es hoy día, el más importante mercado de productos deportivos en el mundo. Alrededor de 137 millones de bicicletas ...............
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Sip, para muestra un botón. Specialized, uno de los tres gigántes del ciclismo mundial aumento sus precios en USA para su línea MTB 2012 más de un 10%!: Una stumpy FSR costaba US$3000 en 2011, ahora cuesta $3,350.
Triste pero cierto Luis,
Saludos,


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Ya vieron el precio promedio pagado por bici???

$249 Dolares... o al tipo de cambio de mas o menos hoy, $3,500 pesotes.

Interesante...


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Así es Serengetijack. Y que te parece el incremento de la Turner Flux del 2010 al 2011 ?? De $ 3865 a $ 4449 ............un poco más del 15% !!! se pasan .......


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Mientras más gente ande pedaleando, mejor.

Si se quejan de los precios pues para eso hay tantas marcas, siempre habrá varias que ofrezcan buenas bicis a buenos precios.

Un ejemplo: Canyon.

Ofrece esta bici COMPLETA por 3500 euros, mientras que muchos CUADROS de marcas como Intense, Santa Cruz, Turner etc cuestan eso en Europa.










Deemax, CCDB, Fox 40 Kashima, X.0 DH etc


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Serengetijack said:


> Sip, para muestra un botón. Specialized, uno de los tres gigántes del ciclismo mundial aumento sus precios en USA para su línea MTB 2012 más de un 10%!: Una stumpy FSR costaba US$3000 en 2011, ahora cuesta $3,350.
> Triste pero cierto Luis,
> Saludos,


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Los aumentos que se han dado en los últimos meses o mejor dicho en el ultimo año básicamente han sido en el precio de componentes , no tanto en el precio de los marcos , no obstante que las marcas les compran cantidades industriales a compañías como Shimano , Sram, Fox y que para el consumidor comprar la bici completa es la forma mas económica de hacerse de una nueva bici , aún con esas ventajas el precio de la bici al final se va para arriba , los precios de los componentes han tenido incrementos fuertes y comprándolos aftermarket todavía se van mas para arriba .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Asi es, los aumentos son en los componentes. Pero tambien la calidad.

Por ejemplo el grupo SLX de Shimano, esta mejor que el XTR de hace 2 generaciones (el 960. El 970 la verdad se cuece aparte, es una belleza). Y mas barato en precio con aquellos años. O el mismo grupo XT, la verdad no se necesita mas.

o por ejemplo el grupo X9 de 10 pasos de este año ... el engranaje y el shifter .. es mas suave que el X0 de la generacion pasada (de 9 pasos)

Quiza lo que quiero decir ... es que esos grupos carisimos como XO, XX, XTR ... son productos de super lujo.

El problema es que uno siempre quiere mas .. jajaja .. victimas de la mercadotecnia

es mas les voy a poner unos videos, que manana van a quere irse a comprar el grupo XTR 980 (bueno, a mi si me pusieron a ahorrar)

The Story of XTR - Episode 1 - YouTube

The Story of XTR - Episode 2 - YouTube

The Story of XTR - Episode 3 - YouTube

The Story of XTR - Episode 4 - YouTube

The Story of XTR - Episode 5 - YouTube

The Story of XTR - Episode 6 - YouTube


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rickyx5 said:


> Asi es, los aumentos son en los componentes. Pero tambien la calidad.
> 
> Por ejemplo el grupo SLX de Shimano, esta mejor que el XTR de hace 2 generaciones (el 960. El 970 la verdad se cuece aparte, es una belleza). Y mas barato en precio con aquellos años. O el mismo grupo XT, la verdad no se necesita mas.
> es mas les voy a poner unos videos, que manana van a quere irse a comprar el grupo XTR 980 (bueno, a mi si me pusieron a ahorrar)
> ...


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Dá gusto saber que las bicicletas se están haciendo más populares... el problema de esto es que se convierte en una moda, y sabemos lo que esto trae como consecuencia: los consumidores nos volvemos pretenciosos antes que ciclistas y encarecemos el producto. No digo que seamos los únicos responsables de las alzas en los precios, pero sí los principales. Para no hablar en general, simplemente me concentro en lo que conozco: vaya usted cualquier sábado ó domingo a La Primavera y parece más un Interbike Outdoor Demo que un simple paseo en bicicleta. Y claro, el chiste es ver quién la tiene más grande... perdón, quien trae lo último, lo más bling, lo más "cool" y lo más caro. Un día escuché a uno que traía una Epic S-Works de las nuevas con 2x10, y le preguntaron de los cambios comparados al 3x10 y dijo algo como "_*otro pedo*_". Y luego lo ves rodar, y rueda prácticamente igual que con un 3x10. Tons ¿dónde está la *gran diferencia*? Pura chaqueta mental.

En fin, cada quien que se gaste su dinero como mejor le parezca. Solo digo que, si nos vamos a quejar de los precios, primero revisemos nuestros hábitos de consumo.


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

En parte tienes razón, aunque aquí si va a estar cañón eso de la modestia ciclista ... varios con bicis de carbón, grupos XTR, frenos, rines y hasta cables de tal o cual marca y no es ofender a nadie ( luego los agarro ¨ sensibles ¨ y para que les cuento) yo me incluyo, ya que creo que si tienes para darte un gusto y es tu ¨vicio¨ pues por qué no gastarle, lo que si creo es que ya que traes una buena bici ps de menos te pongas a entrenar o rodar decentemente para desquitar el juguetito que traes. Este fin me tocó ver a un chavo bastante pasado de peso con una Epic S-Works nueva, empujandola en una subidita y resoplando de que ya no podía más.
Aunque la pregunta sería .... El que compres tal o cual producto o bicicleta y lo pogas ¨ de moda¨ justifica un incremento del 15% por año ?
Yo digo que sigamos difundiendo el ciclismo, no importa en que bici ruedes.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

biker231 said:


> Aunque la pregunta sería .... El que compres tal o cual producto o bicicleta y lo pogas ¨ de moda¨ justifica un incremento del 15% por año ?


Como bien apunta Blatido... si.

Si la gente lo quiere, lo va a pagar y si lo va a pagar, alguien se lo va a vender tan caro como pueda.

Blatido ha promovido mucho tiempo (correctamente, creo yo) que revisemos nuestros habitos de consumo y usemos la cartera para ejercer nuestro poder de decision.

Yo creo que tiene razon.

Por otro lado... pues si, las bicis estan subiendo. Les dejo un par de graficas del Indice de Precios al Consumidor del Banco de Mexico para Bicicletas y Motocicletas (ellos meten todo en el mismo saco). Tiene base de la segunda quincena de Diciembre del 2010 (el que seria el 100%).

Una para el IPC de bicis y motos de 1990 a Jun-2011 y otra para el IPC de 2008 a Jun-2011. 2009 fue un anio muy malo. Habra que revisarla en unos meses despues estas esperadas alzas en precios.


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Warp said:


> Como bien apunta Blatido... si.
> 
> Si la gente lo quiere, lo va a pagar y si lo va a pagar, alguien se lo va a vender tan caro como pueda.
> 
> ...


Warp: Me parecen un tanto engañosas esas gráficas del Consumidor, porque al juntar bicis y motos meten este fenómeno de las *motos chinas* que en Mexico han pegado con tubo y que se venden como pan caliente. En Campeche al menos, son nu verdadero problema ya que están comenzando a inundar las calles y cualquier albañil puede sacar su moto 80 o 100 cc con cómodos pagos semanales de 150 pesitos!...aunque le va a durar un par de años antes de comenzar a caerse a pedazos!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Serengetijack said:


> Warp: Me parecen un tanto engañosas esas gráficas del Consumidor, porque al juntar bicis y motos meten este fenómeno de las *motos chinas*


Es cierto... pero tambien incluyen las bicis chinas, que tambien cuestan nada y duran igual.

Al final, las bicis que rodamos son solo una pequena parte del universo de las bicis. Cuantas bicis de las "nuestras" se venden por cada bici de 1500 baros?

Antes habia un indicador para bicis y otro para motos, pero hicieron su desmadre en Diciembre del 2010 los del BM y ahora ya todo esta en el mismo saco.

Alguien tiene algun estudio de nuestro segmento del mercado?


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Warp said:


> Es cierto... pero tambien incluyen las bicis chinas, que tambien cuestan nada y duran igual.
> 
> Al final, las bicis que rodamos son solo una pequena parte del universo de las bicis. Cuantas bicis de las "nuestras" se venden por cada bici de 1500 baros?
> 
> ...


Creo que va a estar en "chino" encontrar algo confiable del mercado Mexicano, pero aquí va una página que tiene datos a nivel mundial: Bicycle Statistics: Usage, Productions and Sales
Y una gráfica que compara producción de autos y de bicis en el mundo. Aparentemente ahí la llevábamos, y luego hubo un bajón en los noventas que se recuperó para el cambio de siglo.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Serengetijack said:


> Y una gráfica que compara producción de autos y de bicis en el mundo. Aparentemente ahí la llevábamos, y luego hubo un bajón en los noventas que se recuperó para el cambio de siglo.


Esta interesante este articulo del BRAIN (Bicycle Retailer and Industry News)

http://www.bicycleretailer.com/downloads/Retailstory.pdf


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Es cierto... pero tambien incluyen las bicis chinas, que tambien cuestan nada y duran igual.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

the last biker said:


> Warp said:
> 
> 
> > Es cierto... pero tambien incluyen las bicis chinas, que tambien cuestan nada y duran igual.
> ...


----------

